# lost friend



## cristina (Mar 29, 2010)

hello,
I,ve been trying to find an old friend. His name is Joseph Hanna.born in Lebanon on jan 26 (1962 I guess). He graduated the medical university from Bucharest Romania in 1986, like a dentist and now he is living in Australia with his family. Is there somebody knows anything about him please let me know. thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Very sad to know that your friend has been lost somewhere. Whenever I get any information about him I’ll let you know.


----------



## travelguidemaster (Apr 12, 2010)

Hope you can find your friend soon. ill bump for that.


----------



## Therese (Feb 18, 2010)

Hope you can soon communicate with your friend.. I guess you are very close to each other that you may want to see him again... Good luck cristina!


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread for you.

Good luck on your search!!


----------

